
Spending 100K USD in 4.5 Days on Amazon Web Services - petercooper
https://www.olindata.com/en/blog/2017/04/spending-100k-usd-45-days-amazon-web-services?utm_source=webopsweekly&utm_medium=email
======
henrypray
Kudos for admitting the mistake. One of our engineers did something similar
and AWS actually contacted us shortly after with a warning that the creds
could be viewed publically. Bummer they didn't catch it for OlinData but they
are somewhat on top of this issue.

------
sharemywin
I remember someone posting something like this:

[https://github.com/awslabs/git-secrets](https://github.com/awslabs/git-
secrets)

